# Compnuts Anonymous



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, here it is, a place to come when you want to yell at yourself for buying something that you know you didn't need. Odds are if your on this forum you have done this one time, or a thousand times, I am somewhere between those numbers myself. So lets here it, whos in the Club?

*Members:* - If you want in just say "add me" or something along those lines.
-1Kurgan1 - Club Founder
-Marineborn
-alexp999
-JATownes
-Shadowfold
-DaMulta
-alucasa
-erocker
-_jM
-dieselcat18
-JC316
-Mussels
-kyle2020
-kurosagi01
-MRCL


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay, count me in! 

Though I have just found something useful to buy, a component cable for my PS2


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL.  My (soon to be ex) wife would nominate me for the board of the club.  

Great club.  Count me in.

My point: --> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90824


----------



## twilyth (Apr 10, 2009)

I am a recovering hardware junkie.  I only buy 2nd generation hardware and I understand that more ghz does not make me a better person.

I woke up one morning with a USB cable wrapped around my arm and a rusty old DIPP module sticking out of a vein.  That's when I hit rock bottom - and started digging. :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 10, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I understand that more ghz does not make me a better person.
> :



I DONT WANT TO SEE THIS BLASPHEMY AROUND THESE PARTS ANYMORE


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I am a recovering hardware junkie.  I only buy 2nd generation hardware and I understand that more ghz does not make me a better person.
> 
> I woke up one morning with a USB cable wrapped around my arm and a rusty old DIPP module sticking out of a vein.  That's when I hit rock bottom - and started digging. :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, here it is, a plce to come when you want o yell at yourself for buying something that you know you didn't need.



Whoa that's me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

You know what is cool about buying parts you don't always need?

You normally end up with a small worthless part that works very well. Like a wire adapter, or a back plate lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Whoa that's me



It's a good thing you quoted me, I didn't realize I typo'd the crap out of the main post


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, currently have a Quad core 'folding rig' in the midst of being purchased. Q9450 and at least some GT200 cards.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

I am afraid to join. This sounds ... so geeky.

Duh, who am I talking. Count me in.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just posted a WTB thread :shadedshu

Its something useful, honest


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2009)

One step in my recovery has been to show myself that $$$ can buy other things - useful things.  So today I got a really nice torque wrench and a set of metric, ratcheting box wrenches.  And together they cost less than most of my CPU's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Buying tool to fix things such as cars, I don't know if I would call that recovery, I know the pain.

I don't know if I want to get a few more comp parts or put the 3.5" SC pulley on my GP GTX and get the ECU reprogrammed. So hard to choose, go fast RL or go fast in games (granted I already go fast in both).


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about donating one of my rigs, to exorcise the demons...


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm thinking about donating one of my rigs, to exorcise the demons...



im a demon, I'll take it


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Buying tool to fix things such as cars, I don't know if I would call that recovery, I know the pain.
> 
> I don't know if I want to get a few more comp parts or put the 3.5" SC pulley on my GP GTX and get the ECU reprogrammed. So hard to choose, go fast RL or go fast in games (granted I already go fast in both).



yeah, but tools don't go out of style.  I've got my dad's wrenches, sockets, etc. from over 50 years ago and still use them.  There's always going to be nut that needs torquing.  And the metric stuff I've held off on for years but couldn't take it any more.

reprogramming the chip will void your warranty won't it?  anyway, i'd start with a custom exhaust - although i get the feeling you're not starting out.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just bought three reasonably useful things on ebay and Amazon Marketplace, getting my PS2 and Xbox looking good on my 32" LCD, seeing as I dont need to buy anything for my PC


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

count me in fellas!  Click the top link in my signature and u will see why Im broke and in the doghouse!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm thinking about donating one of my rigs, to exorcise the demons...



Do you wear a pink tutu and act like a football player? http://www.myxer.com/ringtone:511526/



twilyth said:


> yeah, but tools don't go out of style.  I've got my dad's wrenches, sockets, etc. from over 50 years ago and still use them.  There's always going to be nut that needs torquing.  And the metric stuff I've held off on for years but couldn't take it any more.
> 
> reprogramming the chip will void your warranty won't it?  anyway, i'd start with a custom exhaust - although i get the feeling you're not starting out.



Tools are the good investment, it's buying the parts that the tools are used to put on, gets so expensive.

But nope not starting out, already have headers, 3" downpipe, and SLP catback for the exhaust work, then it's cammed, 42.5# injectors, and a CAI. Then a bunch of suspension goodies and a but load of gauges. 

Oh yeah and it's a 99 so no warranty, if it had one I would pick up another ECU have that reprogrammed and put it in, then when time for dealer service put original back in, but being cammed and all that, don't think it would fly with a decently loppy idle


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol after the chat we had the other day josh, i think you should put me on that list! hahahahahah


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

Easter holiday is killing me because my HD4850 is stuck in UPS facility due to the holidays.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Lol after the chat we had the other day josh, i think you should put me on that list! hahahahahah



I hear you were donating all of that to me, and I don't just mean those cards. Such a nice young man!



alucasa said:


> Easter holiday is killing me because my HD4850 is stuck in UPS facility due to the holidays.



I know the feeling, waiting for my gf's 7750 BE and Biostar 790GX to show up


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

Meanwhile, I am stuck with HD 3850 I had in my storage.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hear you were donating all of that to me, and I don't just mean those cards. Such a nice young man!
> 
> 
> EH?....whats going on..Nah uh's LOL!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

When you come up here I got something to show you, just want you to stand there and look at my front bumper. Whatever noise or movement you see just keep staring (it would help if you had all your money with you at this time)


----------



## dieselcat18 (Apr 11, 2009)

My wife suggested I seek therapy....so before I run off to COMPUSA for their Easter weekend Sales.... sign me up please...

**+*


----------



## JC316 (Apr 11, 2009)

Consider me there. I once switched CPU's 3 times in 3 weeks. I certainly belong here.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Easter holiday is killing me because my HD4850 is stuck in UPS facility due to the holidays.



I've got an x48 board and 4x1TB drives stuck in the same boat. 

Also, if we add our names to the first post... dont we stop being anonymous, and therefore have to leave the club?

When my 4870's arrived i was so tired i just went back to bed without opening them. When i woke up i was hugging them... I am ashamed of this.

(add me)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

The first step to solving a problem is admitting you have one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Also, if we add our names to the first post... dont we stop being anonymous, and therefore have to leave the club?(add me)



 Like Alex said he first step to getting over a problem is admitting you have one. Saying it's anonymous is a good way to lure you all in. And once again my plans for world domination and coming to fruition (damn thats a good choice of words, why does fruition sound so evil?)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Like Alex said he first step to getting over a problem is admitting you have one. Saying it's anonymous is a good way to lure you all in. And once again my plans for world domination and coming to fruition (damn thats a good choice of words, why does fruition sound so evil?)



macs are evil
mac = apple
apple = fruit.
Fruit = fruition
fruit are evil.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 11, 2009)

Count me in.

Did I need that second 4850? OF COURSE. Do I game that much that this would justify the purchase? Not really...
I have that motherboard I bought...and don't use.
Did I need that friggin expensive water cooling? Not really, but I bought it.
Did I need this mp3 player that plays videos too? No. Bought it nontheless.
And what was I thinking when I bought that small LCD tv? 

Yeah, count me in, definately.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2009)

count me in dude


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

At this rate, the members list will be the same as the actual TPU member list 

I still bought £20 worth of cables last night for old gen consoles :shadedshu


----------



## francis511 (Apr 11, 2009)

DvB tuner that`s nearly useless and several wireless keyboard sets !


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

I am addicted to low-voltage systems while pretty much everyone else is all about going higher and higher. I love building Mini-ITX systems, especially socket M and P platforms, but I've been dying to try out ATOM 330 for crunching.

Do I need Littlefalls 2 mobo ? I don't. Do I want it ? Yes...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah count me in, im in a bit of a crisis myself at the minute


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Did I need that second 4850? OF COURSE. Do I game that much that this would justify the purchase? Not really...
> I have that motherboard I bought...and don't use.
> ...



I know the feeling, I mostly only play WoW on my comp, which can't even use Crossfire 



kurosagi01 said:


> count me in dude



Welcome to the club!


----------

